# Can someone help me figure out what my dog is mixed with?



## silverbadge (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

We just adopted a new dog. The foster mom said she thought she was either a very poor breed of German Shepherd or a German Shepherd/Wild dog (coyote/wolf) mix. I looked up some "Coydogs" and she does have some resemblances. She is not shy, she loves to play and is very energetic. The only time she whines is if she is put in her crate and shes someone walking around. Then she wants out, however she has really stopped doing that for the most part after only having her for a couple of days. We started the training process ASAP! She is a very very fast learner. Very smart girl. My wife and I took her on a walk the other night and she was kind of pulling. I spent 15 minutes teaching her how to walk properly and she got it. The next day I took her out again and she didn't mess up once. She is a tad stubborn though. The humane society put her at 2, but the shelter said she is probably more along the lines of 1 - 1.5. The only thing as of now that we are having trouble with is she keeps nipping at our older Shepherd/Husky mix. I am sure she is just wanting to play, but we really need that to stop like NOW! Anyways, please help me with what you think she may be mixed with! Thanks! (Please disregard the mess, we just moved in!)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I see A LOT of German Shepherd Dog. If she's not a poorly bred GSD, then I'm going to guess GSD X Husky. I see absolutely no wolf or coyote in that dog.

If your dogs are getting along so far, your older dog may break of her of the nipping if she/he gets annoyed with it. Dogs can, for the most part, govern one another. If your older dog snarks at her, and she backs off, that's good. She's learning. If she doesn't back off, you may have to intervene as far as taking her away for a few minutes until she calms down, teach her some boundaries. But if you've only had her a few days, chances are she's not settled in yet and it will take a while. A young dog, of that possible breed mix, in a shelter... not a good situation for the dog. She may chill out once she gets into the routine of exercise and training.


----------



## tracy&theherd (Feb 3, 2012)

I see German Shepherd. If she's not full maybe a little Husky mixed in there.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see anything other than GSD. I certainly do not see coyote or wolf. Please DO NOT tell anyone that you have a wolf or coydog. They are illegal in most places and your dog could end up being seized and killed for no reason.


----------



## silverbadge (Mar 21, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> I don't see anything other than GSD. I certainly do not see coyote or wolf. Please DO NOT tell anyone that you have a wolf or coydog. They are illegal in most places and your dog could end up being seized and killed for no reason.


I def am not telling people that. I was just saying what the Foster mom said was a possibility. I would prefer her not to have any coy or wolf in her. After reading a bunch of stuff online, I would say everyone is right. She really doesn't fit the temperament of a coydog etc.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with the others, not seeing any wolf or coyote in her.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks pure German shepherd to me.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like a GSD to me, too


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like a poorly bred GSD to me.  Sure is cute.


----------



## princesspurr (Mar 16, 2013)

I think she looks like a Belgian shepherd (Belgian Malinois)


----------



## californiaklutch1904 (Dec 29, 2021)

silverbadge said:


> Hello,
> 
> We just adopted a new dog. The foster mom said she thought she was either a very poor breed of German Shepherd or a German Shepherd/Wild dog (coyote/wolf) mix. I looked up some "Coydogs" and she does have some resemblances. She is not shy, she loves to play and is very energetic. The only time she whines is if she is put in her crate and shes someone walking around. Then she wants out, however she has really stopped doing that for the most part after only having her for a couple of days. We started the training process ASAP! She is a very very fast learner. Very smart girl. My wife and I took her on a walk the other night and she was kind of pulling. I spent 15 minutes teaching her how to walk properly and she got it. The next day I took her out again and she didn't mess up once. She is a tad stubborn though. The humane society put her at 2, but the shelter said she is probably more along the lines of 1 - 1.5. The only thing as of now that we are having trouble with is she keeps nipping at our older Shepherd/Husky mix. I am sure she is just wanting to play, but we really need that to stop like NOW! Anyways, please help me with what you think she may be mixed with! Thanks! (Please disregard the mess, we just moved in!)
> 
> ...


It's a purebred Malinois


----------



## californiaklutch1904 (Dec 29, 2021)

silverbadge said:


> Hello,
> 
> We just adopted a new dog. The foster mom said she thought she was either a very poor breed of German Shepherd or a German Shepherd/Wild dog (coyote/wolf) mix. I looked up some "Coydogs" and she does have some resemblances. She is not shy, she loves to play and is very energetic. The only time she whines is if she is put in her crate and shes someone walking around. Then she wants out, however she has really stopped doing that for the most part after only having her for a couple of days. We started the training process ASAP! She is a very very fast learner. Very smart girl. My wife and I took her on a walk the other night and she was kind of pulling. I spent 15 minutes teaching her how to walk properly and she got it. The next day I took her out again and she didn't mess up once. She is a tad stubborn though. The humane society put her at 2, but the shelter said she is probably more along the lines of 1 - 1.5. The only thing as of now that we are having trouble with is she keeps nipping at our older Shepherd/Husky mix. I am sure she is just wanting to play, but we really need that to stop like NOW! Anyways, please help me with what you think she may be mixed with! Thanks! (Please disregard the mess, we just moved in!)
> 
> ...


It's a Belgian Malinois. I have two of them. An easy way that you tell is by looking at their hind legs, their ears, and the light stripe that runs around their torso in front of and behind the front legs


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This is an eight year old thread, and the OP's only two posts.


----------

